# Attaching fenders to rigid mountain bike fork...



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Any thoughts on the best way to attach a fender to this fork. It has no bolt hole for the top brace but the steerer tube is hollow all the way through.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

if there is no hole you may have to use a mtb-specific fender that mounts via a star-nut jammed up the underside of the steerer... typically these are not full-coverage commuter type fenders tho... another alternative is a strap-on raceblade type fender, but again, only about 1/2 coverage


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

You could use a pair of zip ties.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

I was thinking zip ties as well but future plans are for some of those trick wooden fenders so I want it to look nice as well as functional.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Start drillin'- what's the worst that could happen?


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

Zip ties should work fine. I know a guy on my commuting route who did the same thing to his MTB. He says its held up fine.


----------



## -pops- (Sep 23, 2005)

The other item to consider is clearence for your brakes up front.

I mounted a SKS P65 fender onto a Surly 1x1 (which has a hole in the fork to mount the fender), but needed to trim the fender to clear the V-Brake arms.

I chose to snug the fender up to the top of the mount (leaving a larger gap between the tire and fender) so I only had to trim the sides of the fender for clearance. So, depending on what brakes and mounting solution you go with, you may need to be prepared to cut some material.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

FrontRanger said:


> I was thinking zip ties as well but future plans are for some of those trick wooden fenders so I want it to look nice as well as functional.


Hmmm, so you want it to be very clean looking? I suppose you could create a custom bracket of some sort, and use the expansion wedge from a quill stem as the anchor point inside the steerer. It would reduce clearance, but only by the thickness of the metal you use for the bracket... assuming you can make it with a nice recessed area for the bolt. 

Personally, I would go zip ties.


----------

